# Front Fender for ‘64/‘65 Sears Spaceliner Deluxe Wanted



## Trilobite (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi all, 
Looking for a front fender for my ‘64/‘65 Sears Spaceliner Deluxe. Mine is mangled at the down tube end.
Also, if anyone has a lead on the red/blue chrome seat tube decal, it would be appreciated. (Posted in “Wanteds” as well.) 


Cheers.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jul 3, 2021)

Try contacting Shawn here on the forum for the decal.  I think I got mine from him. 
shawnatvintagespokes​


----------



## Trilobite (Jul 3, 2021)

schwinnman67 said:


> Try contacting Shawn here on the forum for the decal.  I think I got mine from him.
> shawnatvintagespokes​



Thanks! Finished polishing the frameset, and preparing to start reassembly now. Came out great!


----------

